# New Length Requirement for Walleye in Some Southeast Lakes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Anglers fishing in southeastern North Dakota are reminded of a new length requirement when fishing for walleye.
The 2012-14 fishing proclamation includes a 14-inch minimum walleye length restriction on six lakes in southeastern North Dakota - Alkali Lake, Buffalo Lake and Tosse Slough in Sargent County; and Lake Elsie, Lueck Lake and West Moran Lake in Richland County. 
Anglers should refer to the 2012-14 North Dakota Fishing Guide for all open water and winter fishing regulations.


----------

